# Deep Blue



## 8livesleft (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 

This is my first post. I know this is a writing forum but music is my original passion and I'm still learning the ropes with writing. 

Music is another story. I've been recording since I was 15, 24 years ago. Not that it's any good, it's just that I've been doing it longer haha. 

So, here are some of my songs. Just to give you an idea of what I'm into. 

This first track is called Deep Blue. It's in the "Chillout," or "Ambient" genre. Mostly done with keyboards. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1209433&songID=13102512

This next one is called Sundown. It's kind of a bluesy guitar instrumental. I only do instrumentals because I can't sing haha! 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1209433&songID=11146653

This track is called Mobius. It's in the EDM genre. It's a mid-tempo dance track. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1209433&songID=12908063

This track is called Titan Rising. It's kind of in the Industrial/Metal genre. The story here is you have an old powerful enemy rising up and it alerts the other gods to put him down. But it takes Athena to finally subdue him. At least that's how it is in my head. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1209433&songID=12899560

This is the type of thing I'm really into. Progressive Rock. This track is called Metaphysical. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=1209433&songID=13526045

Would love to hear what you all think. 

Thanks and Regards, 

8

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sas (Sep 16, 2017)

Stick with progressive rock. It, at least, had change ups.


----------



## 8livesleft (Sep 16, 2017)

sas said:


> Stick with progressive rock. It, at least, had change ups.


Yeah, definitely more dynamic. Chillout, EDM is more linear. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

